# Spitfire Canopy size



## jeffreyjay (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi all, does anyone know the length and width of a spitfire canopy? ive been offered a canopy which is 33" wide and 26.5" long, does this sound right? Thanks


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2016)

Doesn't sound right to me. Based on scale drawings of the Spitfire, there's no way the canopy is that wide. I'd ask for some pics.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2016)

Found this by Googling. Can't verify the accuracy but if correct, the widest part of a PR canopy is 680mm or 26.8 inches. The width at the rails is 590 or 23.2 inches.


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 30, 2016)

thank you very much, I wanted to check before I bought it, il pass on it I think


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

Get a pic anyway - it _might_ be a P-51 Malcolm hood, but it still seems rather wide even for that.


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 30, 2016)

I've messaged him and he said its the centre canopy from a gannet


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

Ah, that explains the width then !
It'll look like the one on the left in this pic - not a very good shot at this angle I'm afraid.


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 31, 2016)

Yea that looks about right


----------



## waroff (Aug 20, 2016)

the lenght measured at the top in cl = 24"4 (data on blue print , hood flat side and balloon type)
19.76 at the bottom
height* : 18.76" (ref line = bottom joint)
width* at ref line = 23.5" or 25"(PRU cabin)
the width of bulged canopy not exceed the sliding base

* from ordinates geometry windscreen hood and aft window canopy pressure cabine, measure from joint line at bottom canopy.)


----------

